# Beamer the Humper



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so last night we notice Beamer being very affectionate with his little white stuffed dog! He started humping it! Beamer has NEVER humped anything before! a leg.. other toys..nothing..
And now all he wants to do is hump the stuffed dog.. He cries if we take it away.. He starts humping the air when he cant find the stuffed dog.. is this normal?? lol.. If we let him hump the dog, will he ...ummmm?? u know... make a mess?? 

Here is some footage of beamer gone wild.. ughhhh


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww spring is in the air and Beamer is in love!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think he misses his Coton gf from obedience class!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HILARIOUS!!!!! ound:

Omgosh. Today is full of laughs. Beamer does that with such skill and precision. hahahaha.

Poor guy. lol

Kara


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think he learned a new trick in school.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think he learned a new trick too! Kubrick never ever humped before and the last time we went to the dog park he humped the dog he was playing with! I was so surprised but it did make me laugh.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Boy if anything can put a damper on an amorous moment it's being laughed at. ound:

The last couple of months Milo, also known as Milo the humper has consistently humped Cagney who is much older than he is and three times his size. He doesn't seem to care and she tolerates it more than I wish she did.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I've heard many a story of a male Havanese being in love with their stuffed toys. My rescue Maltese has a ratty elephant that he regularly humps. And none of those wet sticky messes...yet. ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Be glad Beamer has a "hump toy"...then he'll leave your leg alone!!

And it won't get messy.....it just isn't THAT good, you know? :wink:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so I keep on interupting his love making to the stuffed dog.. What if I let him do it till he is content? Will I have a mess??? like seriously??

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Will I have a mess??? like seriously??


ound:ound:ound:ound:

Umm. No, Ryan..Of course not. 

Kara


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG! Doggy porn... heh heh!

My girlfriend's female Hav, "Doodlebug" (yes, I know...lol) loooooves to hump her stuffed bear. Apparently both sexes will do that!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, Gone Wild Humping isn't only for the males..... Sierra is completely crazy about her pillow....She goes completely wild on it....makes you wonder... Guess it's puberty and spring combined!!!hahahaha!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, so I keep on interupting his love making to the stuffed dog.. What if I let him do it till he is content? Will I have a mess??? like seriously??
> 
> Ryan


ound: Oh Ryan it is a very good question but it still made me almost pee my pants LOL Sorry I do not have an answer for you, I always stop my boys.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

how old is beamer agian? this past week while down in florida, djangos friend from down the hall another havanese, female, one years old, came over to play and he was humping her non stop! he hasn't humped in 4 years , i think it was a dominance issue vs. anything else. maybe beamer wants to let the little white dog know whose boss around the house!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lmao no, no mess. Bogie humps his toy Rottweiler after every meal. He goes pretty hard and crazy lol I let him finish. He's usually out of breath by the time he's done. Then he likes to take a nap...no idea where he got that from....eace:

I'm thinking of getting Brando his very own Mrs Jones...just have to find the right toy...


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> lmao no, no mess. Bogie humps his toy Rottweiler after every meal. He goes pretty hard and crazy lol I let him finish. He's usually out of breath by the time he's done. Then he likes to take a nap...no idea where he got that from....eace:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Brando his very own Mrs Jones...just have to find the right toy...


*gasp* you have me laughing so hard I can't breath!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is 1yr and 2wks old... and has never humped anything before.. lol
He was humping it off and on for about 2 hours earlier.. I kept on stopping him. He was even humping the air.. like nothing.. weirddddd...

ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I have a great idea for the April photo/video challenge 

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, I have a great idea for the April photo/video challenge
> 
> Ryan


And what would that be Ryan :ear:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank goodness my boys do not do this! ound: 

I'm going to avoid toys that even look like they could become sex toys!ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie -- very carefully.. 

Ohh my poor little Beamer is all grown up now..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is Beamer fixed? I think he is just lonely and needs a playmate. Kodi is always humping Shelby, or trying to. No mess. They are both fixed.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yup, Beamer is fixed! So, there will be no spillage of bodily fluids?

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread has turned absolutely hysterical. Ryan, great idea for the April challenge. Maybe, at last I'd have something to submit. ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ya'll, this is hilarious! Two seconds after we got to the breeder's to see Jackson (he was 12 weeks), he was humping a King Charles puppy in the playpen. I remember looking at my husband and wondering . . . hmmmm . . . do we really want a male? All we could think of was Randy Quaid's dog, Snots, in Chevy Chase's Christmas Vacation.

Jackson was really bad at first humping on people's legs, but we got him to stop that. He still only has one thing he humps on . . . an old dress of mine that he wads up under him until he gets it "just right." :biggrin1: I usually take it away after a while, but I think there is some kind of comfort or dominance factor there. Since he's getting ready to go for the clip job soon, I'm hoping he won't know what he's missing. :becky:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri,

Umm.. what is Milo smoking in your avatar picture?? lol

Ryan


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Ah, HA!

An ELVIS sighting in CANADA! ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, so last night we notice Beamer being very affectionate with his little white stuffed dog! He started humping it! Beamer has NEVER humped anything before! a leg.. other toys..nothing..
> And now all he wants to do is hump the stuffed dog.. He cries if we take it away.. He starts humping the air when he cant find the stuffed dog.. is this normal?? lol.. If we let him hump the dog, will he ...ummmm?? u know... make a mess??
> 
> Here is some footage of beamer gone wild.. ughhhh
> ...


Oh thank you thank you thank you for the best laugh. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time....

Posh is a little humper too. She totally humps her little cavie cousin. I think it's a domination thing with her, she has been spayed for four months.ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, I have a great idea for the April photo/video challenge
> 
> Ryan


That's awesome. Still laughing....ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Geri,
> 
> Umm.. what is Milo smoking in your avatar picture?? lol
> 
> Ryan


Laughing even louder...


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Molly is fixed and humps a duck she has. She only humps it on our bed tho and won't hump anywhere else. lol. She has never humped in front of other people lol. So Ryan you have to teach Beamer bedroom only lol..hahhaha...lmao


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> OMG! Doggy porn... heh heh!
> 
> My girlfriend's female Hav, "Doodlebug" (yes, I know...lol) loooooves to hump her stuffed bear. Apparently both sexes will do that!


lol one of mirabel's many many many nicknames is doodlebug XD

I think beamer just wants another hav friend to exert his dominance over.


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

classeylassie said:


> Molly is fixed and humps a duck she has. She only humps it on our bed tho and won't hump anywhere else. lol. She has never humped in front of other people lol. So Ryan you have to teach Beamer bedroom only lol..hahhaha...lmao


One of my mom's firends has a yorkie who is not fixed and she has a duck she humps as well. Only thing is this dog (Kujo) has humped the duck so much that she has fallen off the bed with the duck from not paying attention!.
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ROTFLMHO!!! Thanks for the laughs, guys! ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> .
> 
> He still only has one thing he humps on . . . an old dress of mine that he wads up under him until he gets it "just right."


*LOL* hahahaha yes, that's what Sierra does to her pillow, she even has come to realise she can't get it right when's she's on the floor....she slides backwards through the livingroom trying to fluff it up enough....if that doesn't work, she jumps up onto the couch, gets it just right, starts humping it, loses balance, then flips over forward, has her head resting on the couch and keeps humping until she's out of breath..... Yes, we actually once let her continue..we were too curious























She actually brings you her pillow and waits for you to take away the pillow...because when you pick it up, it's high up enough for her to hump it....you really have to be quick or she's on top of it!! ound: So it's a "who's-got-it-first?" kinda game....
It's really hillarious, they are sooo clever aren't they? ound:


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

It's spring time and love is in the air, what an absolutely hilarious thread! That video was just too funny. 

Buzzy humps Holly, she's 50 pounds and he's 15. She seems completely unimpressed with the whole thing, but never tries to stop him. No stuffed animal humping, but maybe I have never found him a big enough stuffed animal since he seems to like them big! 

I better stick with tennis balls and bones for now!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Geri,
> 
> Umm.. what is Milo smoking in your avatar picture?? lol
> 
> Ryan


hahahaha - I finally changed it. I figured Milo had better stop smoking. It's not good for his health - no matter what it was. ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ha ha, Geri! I love your new Avatar!


Milo is quite studly looking with his gold medallion....and look at that HAIRY CHEST! :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lola and her man*

My dog walker sent this picture of my little princess making her move on her favorite man, Lefty, a goldendoodle. When Lola stays overnight with them, she apparently follows Lefty around and humps him whenever she can. Such a lady....She doesn't do this to anyone or anything else. Is it LOVE??? :hug: Lefty ignores her! I guess "He's just not that into her...."

So Ryan, has Beamer moved on????


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:jaw:


----------



## LOLAsMama (Jul 8, 2008)

when i brought my lil 9 week old Lola home she leaned up against her lil bed and humped it, she did it to my arm too. :suspicious: i was a lil traumatized, i mean she's so YOUNG. she has done it about once or twice since then. she was previously around other puppies, do puppies do this to one another as well? i'm hpoping she forgets this behavior......


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

When Lola was a newbie to the house at 11 weeks, she had a very different relationship with Lefty. Then they kissed alot. Well, maybe it was more about biting and learning not to bite...and she only humped *my* arm. Now she has abandoned my arm for Lefty's hindquarter!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

> I guess "He's just not that into her...."


Well I guess not...lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

This thread is SO FUNNY!
I've been lmao through the entire thing...so much that I have tears rolling down my face. 
Todd is already a humper...mostly his stuffed dog..it IS about his size after all. lol
Tonight he's been humping the corner of his new dog bed...he finally wore himself out and fell asleep. :eyebrows:
I'm glad to hear that he's not the only one


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart humps his stuffed rottweiler after every meal like there's no tomorrow. The worst funniest part is when he's finished. He just stands there and can't move until his ...red rocket returns to earth...sort of to say...lol He does this every single day. I'm just wondering when Brando is going to pick up on it. I bought him his own porky pig...just in case..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, What do you mean 'when he is finished' ?? like finished or FINISHED? lol


Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ROFLMBO !!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> ROFLMBO !!!!! ound: ound:


Same here!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but it's great! Guapo only humps our stuffed dachshund that is supposed to be a door stopper. Needless to say, it is now Guapo "best friend"!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

That is too priceless. I have seen Radar do the hump hump before but never to a stuffed animal. He usually prefers Dovanna's leg over the stuffed animal. Very Cute.

Derek


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is doing it too! YUK! I almost freaked out when I saw the result of what I thought was him cleaning himself. My DH thought it was hysterical because I screamed. The vet said he may stop doing it after he's fixed, we'll see. I sure hope he stops! And I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't know what to do about this. It is funny!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I'm just wondering when Brando is going to pick up on it. I bought him his own porky pig...just in case..


LOL Daniel, you're an enabler! ound:

Connie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer must feel better.. he humped his whoye dog and the air for over an hour last night.. lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Mijo's Mom said:


> LOL Daniel, you're an enabler! ound:
> 
> Connie


I wouldn't exactly call it being an ebabler. More like being a proud dad having the birds and bees talk...only I don't need to talk...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Daniel, What do you mean 'when he is finished' ?? like finished or FINISHED? lol
> 
> Ryan


Okay, I'm beginning to think there is someone on this forum that needs to listen to the birds and bees talk. ound:ound:ound: I don't have time to explain anything because I've got to get Cicero to leave the rat alone. :frusty:


----------

